# Qlab controlling Qlab



## patrickh (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I am designing a show in the next week and just found out that the theatre doesn't have video to the booth only backstage. I am running qlab 3 pro bundle to control lighting, sound, and projections. My instinct is to possibly set up an extra mac mini backstage plugged into the projector with qlab running. Is there a way to control qlab from another computer running qlab


----------



## Amiers (Jul 26, 2014)

How would you connect up to the laptop in the back from the booth? The easiest solution to me would just run the cabling you need from the projector to the booth.


----------



## patrickh (Jul 26, 2014)

I was thinking about midi over Ethernet. The cable is both out of budget and at a length that we would need it would require a signal booster as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amiers (Jul 26, 2014)

If your thinking Cat5 then I would still get a converter to the projector, http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121153092520?lpid=82 unless your are more then 200'


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 26, 2014)

patrickh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am designing a show in the next week and just found out that the theatre doesn't have video to the booth only backstage. I am running qlab 3 pro bundle to control lighting, sound, and projections. My instinct is to possibly set up an extra mac mini backstage plugged into the projector with qlab running. Is there a way to control qlab from another computer running qlab


 
So, is it that the projector is located onstage somewhere (rear wall), most likely used for rear projection and cannot move it? What type of video do you wish to run? How long of a cable run would you need? Can you use a wireless bridge?

If you are running Qlab3, this should be fairly simple: https://github.com/Figure53/qcmd from this post https://groups.google.com/d/msg/qlab/Dl7oDNKh0KQ/mJ8QfB29gUcJ

Checking the Qlab forums, here is another recomendation: https://groups.google.com/d/msg/qlab/YndVGbSYeTc/00uM5BfB7DoJ


----------



## patrickh (Jul 26, 2014)

I just figured out the solution. Simple and I was overthinking it the whole time. OSC is perfectly working within a few minutes. An OSC cue on my main computer sends a trigger to my projection computer. Thanks for all the help guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

